# Silicone aquarium rocks together



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a few pieces of rocks that I'd like to stack together permanently and hold together fairly *tightly*. Would GE I window door silicone be strong enough to hold it together? And how long should I cure it? 48 hours minimum?

Thanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes to all your questions. Only thing is IME after awhile the silicone gives out. Longest I've had it last is a year and a bit.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Yes to all your questions. Only thing is IME after awhile the silicone gives out. Longest I've had it last is a year and a bit.


agreed, especially with very large rocks. Use lots of silicone and don't move them and it should last longer tho.


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmm, this "giving out" thing worries me quite a bit as the rocks are going into a turtle enclosure. I am actually thinking of drilling the rocks and hold the connecting pieces with 1/4" aluminum rods and use silicone as a secondary measure for security.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

good idea. Not sure about aluminium though. Anyone else know for sure?


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not sure about aluminum either, but I have moss and ricchia growing on aluminum mesh without problem. I guess I'll pick up some acrylic rods instead.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rocks*

how about epoxying the rocks togeather , not sure what epoxy products are 
water safe but i know the epoxy at work we use works well.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Silicon don't last long with rocks. It think a more permanent solution would have been concret. But even this, it'll give you 10 years. You need to soak it for a long long time to leech out the chemicals after they cure though. The last time my dad did this to his tank, he had 4 months of unexplained fish death. I blame the concret.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Freewater (Jun 25, 2011)

I use plastic ties to hold rocks together, and cover the ties with plants/ (silicone or fish line does the trick)


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

I did apply some GE I silicone to reinforce some acrylic rods that I inserted about 3 weeks ago. I've been letting it cure in open air all this time and there is still the vinegary smell, although not as strong as fresh silicone. Is it safe to submerge it in water now, even with a bit of smell or should I wait till it's completely gone??


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=66379&highlight=Mantis+biocube&page=6

saw this in another forum about glueing together rocks


----------

